# do it yourself firewall shave kits from EMPIRE CUSTOMS & fABRICATION



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

*Another product from Empire Customs & Fabrication to make your car building time go easier!!

firewall shaving kit consists of one piece mild steel designed to smooth out the entire look of your firewall!! reducing body work time as well as down time on the project itself,


as of now we are offering them at a new release introductory price of 130.00+ shipping

kits available;

1961-1962 Available

1963-1964 Available

1965-1966 (availible 3/11/13)

1967-1968 Available

1969-1970 (accepting pre-orders)

1978-87 Gbody (availible 3/15/13)

**Big body soon to come


we can also do special request 

thanks for looking and we will update this as our selection grows


sample:

1967-1968









the plate laid onto a stock firewall









welded all the way around









primed with NO BODY WORK :biggrin:







*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice!!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

*firewall shaving kit*

Dont forget to pre order your firewall shaving kits!

*firewall shaving kit consists of one piece mild steel designed to smooth out the entire look of your firewall!! reducing body work time as well as down time on the project itself,


as of now we are offering them at a new release introductory price of 130.00+ shipping*


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

How much shipped to 92703


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Question..with it being flat across ,is it gonna clear an hei distributor?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

REGALROGE.:P.K:. said:


> How much shipped to 92703


PM'd


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

pink63impala said:


> Question..with it being flat across ,is it gonna clear an hei distributor?


*well most of our firewall kits arent even close to the distributor location, with the exception of the 63-64, which actually follows the already recessed curve for the distributor. as most 63-64 owners know when you step up to an HEI you need to push the firewall back a bit,... but that has no bearing on our plate kit, as it follows the cut-in recess*.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

*Firewall shaving kits!!
**
61-62and 63-64 Impala firewall shaving kits now available!
dont forget to place your order!!!!

firewall shaving kit consists of one piece mild steel designed to smooth out the entire look of your firewall!! reducing body work time as well as down time on the project itself,


as of now we are offering them at a new release introductory price of 130.00+ shipping*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## C-rod (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats dope. Im still debating about doing this
Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

C-rod said:


> Thats dope. Im still debating about doing this
> Nice


PM'd


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *well most of our firewall kits arent even close to the distributor location, with the exception of the 63-64, which actually follows the already recessed curve for the distributor. as most 63-64 owners know when you step up to an HEI you need to push the firewall back a bit,... but that has no bearing on our plate kit, as it follows the cut-in recess*.


Cool,just wondering..they look good.to bad I don't want to pull it all back out and paint the firewall again!


----------



## BIG_JR! (Feb 5, 2013)

nice.:thumbsup: i gotta get me one


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

BIG_JR! said:


> nice.:thumbsup: i gotta get me one


just let us know bud


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy Monday Everyone... Hope you all had a fun St. Pattys day!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Dont forget your firewalls shaving kit!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

*Another product from Empire Customs & Fabrication to make your car building time go easier!!

firewall shaving kit consists of one piece mild steel designed to smooth out the entire look of your firewall!! reducing body work time as well as down time on the project itself,


as of now we are offering them at a new release introductory price of 130.00+ shipping

kits available;

1961-1962 Available

1963-1964 Available

1965-1966 in production

1967-1968 Available

1969-1970 (accepting pre-orders)

1978-87 Gbody coming soon

**Big body soon to come


we can also do special request 

thanks for looking and we will update this as our selection grows


sample:

1967-1968









the plate laid onto a stock firewall









welded all the way around









primed with NO BODY WORK :biggrin:







*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Need a price for a firewall plate, been callin all day no ones' answering phone today? :dunno: Whats the ticket for a 72 monte carlo? Im in Casa Grande so no need to ship Ill pik it up. Let me know!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

doughboy93 said:


> Need a price for a firewall plate, been callin all day no ones' answering phone today? :dunno: Whats the ticket for a 72 monte carlo? Im in Casa Grande so no need to ship Ill pik it up. Let me know!!


PM'd


----------



## kreeperz (Dec 20, 2002)

SMOOTH!!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> PM'd


 PM'D Back!!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh shit!!!!


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump for nice quality parts...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Havocg12 said:


> Bump for nice quality parts...


:h5:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

*Another product from Empire Customs & Fabrication to make your car building time go easier!!

firewall shaving kit consists of one piece mild steel designed to smooth out the entire look of your firewall!! reducing body work time as well as down time on the project itself,


as of now we are offering them at a new release introductory price of 130.00+ shipping

kits available;

1961-1962 Available

1963-1964 Available

1965-1966 in production

1967-1968 Available

1969-1970 (accepting pre-orders)

1978-87 Gbody coming soon

**Big body soon to come


we can also do special request 

thanks for looking and we will update this as our selection grows


sample:

1967-1968









the plate laid onto a stock firewall









welded all the way around









primed with NO BODY WORK :biggrin:







*


----------



## Cynical64 (Feb 6, 2009)

What's up I've been calling for 3 weeks trying to order some firewall plates and no one ever answers the phone??


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bump for empire beautiful quality nicely packaged show chrome thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Dont forget your firewall shaving kits!

*firewall shaving kit consists of one piece mild steel designed to smooth out the entire look of your firewall!! reducing body work time as well as down time on the project itself,


as of now we are offering them at a new release introductory price of 130.00+ shipping

kits available;

1961-1962 Available

1963-1964 Available

1965-1966 in production

1967-1968 Available

1969-1970 (accepting pre-orders)

1978-87 Gbody coming soon

**Big body soon to come


we can also do special request 

thanks for looking and we will update this as our selection grows*


----------



## Mr.House (Jun 16, 2013)

Glashhouse??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Mr.House said:


> Glashhouse??


PM;d


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Got any for a 69 el camino?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Got any for a 69 el camino?


PM;d


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any pics of 63-64 installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

npazzin said:


> any pics of 63-64 installed?


Not yet on their way


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Happy monday


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Since summer is here and we know people want to go out and hit the streets. We have decided to do a kind of a mid year sale.... we are doing 10% raw items.

Adjustables



Empire Balls



Solenoid Plates

_*



**
Frame Plate Kits





















Control Arm Plate Kits





















Axle Reinforcements












\













Firewall Shaving Kits






If you purchase 4 or more item we will give you 20% off.
Dont see the item you want on here?... call and find out.

The first 20 callers will get a discount on shipping as well. 

Stay Classy!
*_


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

You have one for a 63-65 Riviera?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

PM;d


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

63RIVI said:


> You have one for a 63-65 Riviera?


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

Raise Up said:


> x2


Pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

*Another product from Empire Customs & Fabrication to make your car building time go easier!!

firewall shaving kit consists of one piece mild steel designed to smooth out the entire look of your firewall!! reducing body work time as well as down time on the project itself,


as of now we are offering them at a new release introductory price of 130.00+ shipping

kits available;

1961-1962 Available

1963-1964 Available

1965-1966 in production

1967-1968 Available

1969-1970 (accepting pre-orders)

1978-87 Gbody coming soon

**Big body soon to come


we can also do special request 

thanks for looking and we will update this as our selection grows


sample:

1967-1968









the plate laid onto a stock firewall









welded all the way around









primed with NO BODY WORK :biggrin:







*


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG (Jun 20, 2013)

:thumbsup: great idea.
but no 57-60?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2012)

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> :thumbsup: great idea.
> but no 57-60?


not yet buddy


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

You guys think about making a kit for molded hoods and trunks??


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

firewall kit for 48-53 Chevy Trucks yet?

and a kit for molded hood and trunk would be a great idea too... more and more show quality cars being built from home these days


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

Are the 65 impala kits ready yet, or is it still pre order?


----------



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

Whats up with the gbody kit?


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

divine69impala said:


> You guys think about making a kit for molded hoods and trunks??


x2 for a 67 impala let me know


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Need one for a 1973 Malibu


----------



## Electric Funeral67 (Aug 29, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*we are working on that currently. the hood and trunk shave kits.

stay tuned


**updates**

61-62 firewall kit IN STOCK

63-64 firewall kit IN STOCK

65-66 firewal kit IN STOCK

67-68 firewall kit IN STOCK*


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

NEED ONE FOR MY 87 CUTTY, HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO FRESNO,CA?


----------



## cali707sf (Sep 10, 2011)

Any kits for 49 chevy truck (firewall & toeboard in one sheet?)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2013)

Would you be able to make a molding for a 85 Fleetwood rear window to replace the plastic??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTYWHITEBOY said:


> Are the 65 impala kits ready yet, or is it still pre order?


yes they are ready to ship and available feel free to call us @ 520-888-7639


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

dadysgirl said:


> NEED ONE FOR MY 87 CUTTY, HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO FRESNO,CA?


currently we are still in the process of making a firewall kit for the G body and will be available soon. we will keep you updated.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

pink63impala said:


> Question..with it being flat across ,is it gonna clear an hei distributor?


Actually MSD makes a SMALL diameter HEI distributor that is the same size as factory. I had one on my 63 and it dropped right in and the firewall didn't have to be modified.

You can kind off see it in this pic.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

TTT kits ready to ship call us at 520-888-7639


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*the firewall plate does not interfere with the distributor at all. typically you have to move the firewall back a little anyways but that area is not related to the coverage of the firewall plate*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

TTT


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

is the g body ready yet is so pics plz


----------



## 501 (Sep 12, 2013)

Any pics of the kit itself, and they after installed on a 65/66 Impala?


----------



## Borracho84 (Jul 6, 2013)

I order my from empired customs n that sad me some time will post some pics as soon as I'm done on my 64 impala


----------



## EastLos_63 (Apr 22, 2013)

That looks tight! I'm interested in getting one too!


----------



## Borracho84 (Jul 6, 2013)

I wanna thank ray from empire custom there shave firewall kit is tha shit save me a lot of time


----------



## EastLos_63 (Apr 22, 2013)

What's the best way of getting a hold of them? I tried calling but the phone just rang. I also sent a PM, but I haven't got an answer yet.


----------



## EastLos_63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Boracho, that looks tight! Do you have any pics of when you were fitting or welding it on?


----------



## Borracho84 (Jul 6, 2013)

Let me check n they usually answer every time I called east los 63 that empire hydraulics number 5208887639 ask for ray


----------



## Borracho84 (Jul 6, 2013)

East los 63 no didn't take a pic but if fits perfect weld it solid all tha way around n then body work n it's good


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> TTT kits ready to ship call us at 520-888-7639


I've hit u up twice for a kit for a 1963 impala


----------



## EastLos_63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Borracho- thanks for the info homeboy. I'll try calling them again tomorrow.


----------



## EastLos_63 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got my shave kit! Muchas gracias Ray! I'll install it next weekend!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Has anyone tried to use panel adhesive to install the fillers? Is there a substantial lip suface for adhesion?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey bro. do you have a kit for 87 cutty


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

How Much For A 1964 Firewall Kit shipped To 93927


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

nobody huh. i'll have to be the first then.


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the price on gbody firewall kit


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have one for a 63-64 I bought from empire and never used.. ready to ship. PM me


----------



## nate64 (Feb 14, 2011)

tko_818 said:


> I have one for a 63-64 I bought from empire and never used.. ready to ship. PM me


Ready to buy now!! Email me at [email protected] Shipped to 73115. Thanks

Nathan


----------



## larryd (Jun 13, 2012)

1969-1970 B-body shaved kit available yet??


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

PM sent bro


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

currently our G body firewalls are not available but will be shortly! our firewalls that are available listed below are can all be shipped to your door for $165 total feel free to call us @ 520-888-7639 
*1961-1962 Available

1963-1964 Available

1965-1966 availible

1967-1968 Available

1969-1970 Available
*


----------



## EastLos_63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can you show me where to relocate the wiring harness and speedo cable on a 63 impala?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Any other companies making this firewall kit?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

implala66 said:


> Any other companies making this firewall kit?


*why do you come in every one of our topics and ask if SOMEONE else makes whatever kit the topic is about? we started this, we make em. if you want one buy it they're ready to ship, if not make it yourself bro, people have for years, we are just trying to make life easier for everyone.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*
Gbody now availible*


----------

